# It's my turn - BMW 1996 E36 4dr



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

I used an 11.5" forklift motor in my 96 E36 conversion so all being equal a warp11 should fit fine.


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

got8 said:


> Parts that I am considering:
> -WarpDrive
> -Warp11 ? will it fit my car, steering rack clearance. will see.
> -charger wil decide later.
> ...


What range do you expect to get with these batts and Warp11? My guess you'd get about 10-15 miles on flat road if you are lucky and take it slow. If you like good acceleration, then you'd probably get 7-10 miles range.


----------



## esoneson (Sep 1, 2008)

got8,

'96 E36 is my dream vehicle for an EV.
I will be watching your build intently as I did JackBauer.

got8, you're not related to Kate, are you?


----------



## got8 (Feb 3, 2010)

jackbauer said:


> I used an 11.5" forklift motor in my 96 E36 conversion so all being equal a warp11 should fit fine.



Thanks for the fit confirmation. should be ordering the Warp11 very soon.
at the mean time I will take the ICE out and source the motor coupler.


----------



## got8 (Feb 3, 2010)

dimitri said:


> What range do you expect to get with these batts and Warp11? My guess you'd get about 10-15 miles on flat road if you are lucky and take it slow. If you like good acceleration, then you'd probably get 7-10 miles range.


Range at this point is not priority for me. I am trying to get all the physical parts together and working first. I do have plan for a lot better range. the AMSTRON batt are good for experiment.


----------



## got8 (Feb 3, 2010)

esoneson said:


> got8,
> 
> '96 E36 is my dream vehicle for an EV.
> I will be watching your build intently as I did JackBauer.
> ...


I am very excited about this donor too.
No I am not related to Kate.
I'm acting like I know who Kate is.


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

Why a WarP 11? A larger motor doesn't make a more powerful EV. The volts and amps you can feed the motor make a more powerful EV. Very few vehicles need a motor that large and that isn't one of them unless its a single motor without a transmission.


----------



## esoneson (Sep 1, 2008)

got8 said:


> I am very excited about this donor too.
> No I am not related to Kate.
> I'm acting like I know who Kate is.



Sorry, a very popular TV show in the States "Jon and Kate Plus 8"
they 'got' 8 1 set of twins 1 set of sextuplets. Show canceled when they
broke up and Kate is on her own with the kids. Never watched it.

Now I'm afraid to ask what got8 means......


----------



## got8 (Feb 3, 2010)

EVfun said:


> Why a WarP 11? A larger motor doesn't make a more powerful EV. The volts and amps you can feed the motor make a more powerful EV. Very few vehicles need a motor that large and that isn't one of them unless its a single motor without a transmission.


hope I got a good match with the motor and donor. I allways thought the bigger the motor the more power it can produce.


----------



## got8 (Feb 3, 2010)

esoneson said:


> Sorry, a very popular TV show in the States "Jon and Kate Plus 8"
> they 'got' 8 1 set of twins 1 set of sextuplets. Show canceled when they
> broke up and Kate is on her own with the kids. Never watched it.
> 
> Now I'm afraid to ask what got8 means......


now that you explained it and a quick search explain why do I keep seeing this angry expression on tv few months back. I have no care for who or what is it was about.
thanks for the reality update.

I can explain why got8.
I used to own an Mazda RX8. If I still have it I would be converting the RX8 instead. that could be the first electric RX8.


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

A larger diameter motor can exact more torque on its shaft for a given input power. Kind of like using a longer lever. A downside is that it can't spin as fast due to the centrifugal forces tearing it apart. 

My motor is torque city. I can take off in 5th and climb nearly vertical surfaces!


----------



## got8 (Feb 3, 2010)

to travel more vertically, now you got me thinking Warp13.


----------



## got8 (Feb 3, 2010)

here is my first step into the project.
cleaning:


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

Well, It's always best to start at the beginning


----------



## got8 (Feb 3, 2010)

slight change of parts decision.
ordered today:
-when with Zilla Controller
-Warp11
-speed sensor
-tyco contactor
-500A fuse
-HEPA
-90A DC DC
-vacuum brake system

thats all for now
still need battery, charger, wires, couplers and etc....


----------



## Homer (Aug 4, 2009)

Just curious why you went with a Zilla instead of a Warp-Drive controller?


----------



## got8 (Feb 3, 2010)

Homer said:


> Just curious why you went with a Zilla instead of a Warp-Drive controller?


purely my stubburn gut feeling, nothing technical about my decision. I am new to the EV busy and no experience with both controllers. I could have chose either one. I rely on what I read and can comprehend to keep moving forward. from reading both manuals I found thaaat the Zilla is more straight forward. maybe the warpdrive sounded more advance to me. so basically the manual sold the controller.


----------

